# Need tips for trolling rapalas



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

I just bought some minnow rap deep runner. And I was wondering on how to rig it. With or without snap swivel and what knot to use


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I use an improved clinch with the snap swivel.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

No snap swivel, just the snap. Allows for proper action without additional weight up on the nose.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

T-180 said:


> Allows for proper action without additional weight up on the nose.


this is dependant on if you want it to float or dive. being its a deep runner, id say dive. but i dont really think a few grams will really make a difference in the dive depth. i like to use a ballbearing snap swivel when i troll cranks and spoons. i use the palomar knot on everything.


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

I know your primary question was rigging, but they must be tuned to run straight. Rapala is usually good out of the box so you should be good, but if they aren't tuned they will not work as good a they could/should.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

EZ,
Not really concerned with the dive as much as the balance of the lure. With a serious deep diver you can use a swivel with little effect, but with less lip, the additional hardware can effect the action. Of course, with spoons or spinners a good quality ball bearing swivel is a must.


----------

